# Care to recommend a good, affordable CDN?



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone wish to recommend a good affordable CDN? Would rather pay quarterly or longer, don't want to deal with monthly invoices if I can help it.

Wanting to ditch CloudFlare and utilize a proper CDN. Trying to keep costs low, and need to keep vpsBoard in Las Vegas where I have cheap DDoS protection but it's not a very ideal location for the visitor base. Wanting to speed things up for the visitors overseas and on the other side of the world.

I used MaxCDN years ago. It was alright, though was never really utilized. I did like the interface though. Any other options I should be looking at?


----------



## jarland (Jul 17, 2013)

CloudFront is probably a good choice.

I like this site btw: http://www.cdnplanet.com


----------



## Dylan (Jul 17, 2013)

What about the IPS CDN? It's built into the software and at least the last time I checked was quite reasonably priced.

http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-8017-introducing-ips-cdn-service/

Otherwise, I like MaxCDN and Amazon CloudFront. CloudFront has more POPs, but MaxCDN might be cheaper for a site like this. MaxCDN's pricing is also easy to figure out while AWS's is anything but.

I'd suggest checking out Incapsula first, though. It's kinda like CloudFlare but way more secure.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 17, 2013)

We run a CDN .10/GB but I can do .08/GB

110 pops and counting.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 17, 2013)

I use Rackspace CDN. They use the Akamai CDN. It's very reliable and I have yet to see any issues with them. My clients and me are all happy with their services.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 17, 2013)

I suggest to check this out: http://www.cdn.net/pricing/


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> I suggest to check this out: http://www.cdn.net/pricing/


$16.14 /mo for all their locations with 100GB/mo transfer. Not bad.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> $16.14 /mo for all their locations with 100GB/mo transfer. Not bad.


 
I think they charge you $50 in advance (after the free trial though) and as you get to $5 credit remaining they charge your card again. There is no time limit to consume the credit. The Asian bandwidth charges are higher than the rest. 

In my experience, I felt this service is better than MaxCDN may due to the number of pops.


----------



## yolo (Jul 17, 2013)

I use rackspace CDN, much better than any other CDN ive used.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 18, 2013)

why not give it try ?  30 days trial
http://www2.cdn.net/Free-CDN



MannDude said:


> $16.14 /mo for all their locations with 100GB/mo transfer. Not bad.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 18, 2013)

Use cloudfront. They have added many pops recently. Cloudfront is really better than it used to be and its cheap and reliable.


----------



## peterw (Jul 18, 2013)

I am using http://www.cdn77.com/pricing


POPs in North-America 24
POPs in Europe 28
Price US/EU traffic - $49 per TB / *$0.048* per GB
No contracts - Pay as You Go per spend GB


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 18, 2013)

I also vote for CDN77 and CloudFront.

Note that CloudFront, if I am not mistaken, still can't set limits on traffic amount sent via CDN. The consequences can be dire.


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

Try cloud flare it has a luring free plan with 13 edge nodes. Website http://www.cloudflare.com/


----------



## vanarp (Jul 18, 2013)

Adwait_Leap said:


> Try cloud flare it has a luring free plan with 13 edge nodes. Website http://www.cloudflare.com/


 
VPSB is already on CloudFlare. There are some issues due to which content caching is disabled on CF and only using their DNS.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 18, 2013)

CDN77 +1 from me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2013)

If you need just 200GB on CDN.NET/OnApp based CDN contact me, I can provide it free for the first few months so that you can test out my CDN blend, after that up to you if you want to just pay a token sum.

If anyone is wondering why I'm offering it, I run a very optimized Asia network so technically I can cover Asia with just my CDN node (without relying on other edge nodes, aka 3rd party costs) and thus it's all my internal costs. US/EU CDN nodes are cheap to add to the CDN blend averaging about $10-20 per TB, whereas my asia node is priced at $100 per TB. So even if 200GB of pure US/EU traffic is used that's like $4 of 3rd party costs to me, can definitely spare to help VPSBoard.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 19, 2013)

I use maxcdn and cdn77 (cheap and fast)


----------



## bdtech (Jul 19, 2013)

@Adwait_Leap Cloudflare has a lot more than "13 edge nodes".


@vanarp what are you having issues caching?


----------



## bdtech (Jul 19, 2013)

Adwait_Leap said:


> Try cloud flare it has a luring free plan with 13 edge nodes. Website http://www.cloudflare.com/


 13?? lol try again


----------



## vanarp (Jul 19, 2013)

bdtech said:


> @vanarp what are you having issues caching?


 
Not me. It is what @MannDude mentioned once based on some complaints from members.


----------

